# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [AEG] Zητηση parts πόρτας φούρνου κουζίνας (PNC940 313 091)

## PanosPapa

Καλησπέρα σας, ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή στο forum!
Εχω εναν φούρνο AEG με PNC940 313 091, και πριν καιρό έσπασε τη πόρτα  του φούρνου στην διαδικασία καθαρισμού, το εξωτερικό κρύσταλλο.

Έπειτα απο αναζήτηση και λόγω κόστους παράγγειλα την νεα πόρτα μέσω  αντιπροσώπου 140ευρω περίπου. Οταν ήρθε, μετα απο ενα μήνα, πήγα να την  τοποθετήσω και ανακάλυψα ότι η παραγγελία αφορούσε μόνο το κρύσταλλο...  Δυστυχώς όμως είχα πετάξει ολη την παλιά σπασμένη πόρτα, καθώς νόμιζα  ότι είναι ενα κομμάτι όλο, κρατώντας μόνο το εσωτερικό κρύσταλλο.  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Τώρα, ψάχνω μια εναλλακτικη ή οικονομικη λύση: Μήπως υπάρχουν κάπου  πόρτες μεταχειρισμένες ή απο ανακύκλωση, ή απο χαλασμένους φούρνους, ή  απο κάποιο άλλο μοντέλο που να εφαρμόζει στο μοντέλο μου, καθώς το  κόστος για την αγορά όλων των ανταλλακτικών (μεντεσέδες, βίδες, πλαστικα  εξαερισμου, χερούλι κ.λπ.) μέσω αντιπροσωπείας είναι περίπου άλλα  150ευρω συν το κόστος συναρμολόγησης..

Παρακαλώ οποιαδήποτε πρόταση σας δεκτή..

Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## kosmar

είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρείς μεταχειρισμένα ανταλλακτικά. Είναι πλέον τόσα πολλά τα μοντέλα και οι μάρκες που αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι για να πεις ότι κρατάω μεταχειρισμένα θα πρέπει να έχεις μια αποθήκη.... τεράστια.

Πάντως μέγας κανόνας της επισκευής (γενικώς όχι μόνο στις συσκευές) δεν πετάμε τίποτα αν δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η επισκευή 100%

----------

